# Wow how did time past by....



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Hello Everyone, am Joe Rodriguez of Mahopac NY...known as Camaro75.or in the EastCoast...better known as Dr.Camaro.....from the 80's...Wow!.....how time has past in the hobby world!....Am slowly coming back to the hobby...am currently picking up from where I left off in Plastics.and Diecast....its been 15-20-years since I built my last model....and wow did prices went up too!!!!....and the web on all types of hobbies!....but its feels good to come back....my new wife supports me on this (not like the last three)....Long Story...I only built 1/25 scales..am now cleaning, rebuilding some others I need to research on and locating parts....like one Hood for a Jo-Han 1970 Caddy Eldorado #c-5570..and...others are in need of serious repairs....Once everything is in order....I'll post some as is ....frozen in time from the late 70's, 80's and early 90's....and new kits that I purchase from MotorSports.com.....Owner Ronnie...nice guy!....Oh well until then take care all....
*


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Joe,

welcome to the HT boards and back to modelbuilding. I was gonna make a wisecrack about being married 4 times but figured you have suffered enough!:tongue::tongue::tongue:

Cheers
MaxBryant


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*And I did....*

*Boy its wasn't easy either......I posted some already but to clean them wasn't easy....and old Glue making thing almost impossible..to keep things together......see my newest posting and you be the judge.....lolQ!:lol:*


----------

